# FOUND: white & grey British Short Hair Cross



## CATastrophe (May 7, 2009)

Hi all cat lovers

We have found a white and grey female British Short Hair Cross on St George's Day (April 23rd) in the Kershaw Street area of Glossop, Derbyshire.

We are desperate to rehome her because we have other kitten responsibilities coming in June. She has a loving personality and very friendly. She has taken to living with us very quickly and is constantly craving attention from my 9 year old son.

She is not chipped, no collar, but in excellent health, neutered and is 7 years old. She has been wormed and flead and will be having her vaccinations within the next couple of weeks.

If you recognise this cat, or are willing to give her a loving home please respond to this thread. Photo's attached.

Thanks
V.


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Aaah! She is absolutely gorgeous!! I had a really emotional reaction when I saw her pics. Trouble is I'm all the way down in Dorset and also waiting on a decision whether I'll be allowed to re-home a cat I went to meet yesterday.

Sorry, this isn't very constructive - just wanted to say hope she finds a very loving home v. soon!!!


----------



## CATastrophe (May 7, 2009)

Thanks malaguti,

She is so lovely. It makes me upset, angry and confused as to why someone would just dump her like that. 

I have advertised her picture on all the UK lost and found websites, I have posters up in pet stores in the surrounding 20 mile area and with the local vets, but no one has claimed her. 

She was in great condition when she was found, so my guess is she hasn't been pawming the streets for days on end. She also had a collar circle in her fur round her neck, so she was wearing a collar at some point.

If people cannot afford or are unable to take care of their pets anymore, why can't they take them to an animal rescue centre rather than dump the poor thing in another neighbourhood, to be taken in by someone like me only to be upset again when eventually taken somewhere else!??? :frown5:


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

CATastrophe said:


> Thanks malaguti,
> 
> She is so lovely. It makes me upset, angry and confused as to why someone would just dump her like that.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've done everything you can to trace an owner. I agree with you about people just dumping their animals. Not sure if this is what's happened here but I do know that most rescue centres are full to bursting at the mo which doesn't help either.

The thing I don't understand is that some people I've known claim they're unable to afford to feed their cats anylonger. Then in the next breath they're smoking 20 cigarettes a day......I'd sooner buy the cat food myself.......

Anyway, I'll stop ranting now. Still haven't had a def. decision on the rescue I went to see yesterday. Watch this space, I may show up on your doorstep with a cat carrier yet...........


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

on Yorkshire Yeller website there is someone desperately looking for a grey and white female cat... will pass the details along.


----------



## CATastrophe (May 7, 2009)

IndysMamma said:


> on Yorkshire Yeller website there is someone desperately looking for a grey and white female cat... will pass the details along.


Thanks - I will look now! Yorkshire quite some distance from me, but you never know!


----------



## CATastrophe (May 7, 2009)

CATastrophe said:


> Thanks - I will look now! Yorkshire quite some distance from me, but you never know!


Mmmmm dubious :sosp:

The ad states:

adult female cat wanted, grey and white only, (not black and white), short/long haired, must be neutered, free if possible, no time wasters, genuine callers only. Tel. 07590 317750 no texts WAKEFIELD

and then a second add states:

female kitten urgently wanted, due to recent loss of one, must be short haired, grey and white only, (not black and white), for loving home, must be free. Tel. 07590 317750 no texts DEWSBURY

Strange, but it's the same mobile number and they want a kitten and an adult cat??? I have no idea what they're up to but I would certainly think twice before answering these ads!

Thanks anyway IndysMamma


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Reply removed by Malaguti due to the content of personal details (phone no's etc) and inappropriate criticism. 

Thank you IndysMamma


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

shes a lovely cat someone must be missing her, how do you know shes 7 good luck rehoming her


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

This may be better in the lost & found section. 
I hope she gets a home soon she's lovely.


----------



## CATastrophe (May 7, 2009)

GOOD NEWS!!

Her family eventually contact us this weekend and have taken her home... she lives not too far from where she was found, and funnily enough, her owners only noticed she was missing (missing 2 weeks BTW) after seeing the posters I put up... some people are just irresponsible cat owners!! 

Anyway, she's been back since for her cuddle of my son, but now we know where she lives we can stop worrying about her!


----------

